# Форум на русском языке  > VirusDetector - Бесплатный онлайн-сервис проверки компьютера  >  Карантин DEBF2FD1B9E4279F3AB34F11B16FEBC7

## CyberHelper

Карантин успешно загружен.
MD5 карантина: DEBF2FD1B9E4279F3AB34F11B16FEBC7 
Размер в байтах: 56873108

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## CyberHelper

Анализ карантина успешно завершен
Результаты анализа доступны по ссылке
Краткая статистика:
Общее количество файлов:47, в том числе:
 безопасные:2
 вредоносные:0
 подозрительные:0

----------

